# Rabbit pen for enclosure?



## Bram040 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey guys, i was looking for an enclosure for my golden tegu wich is growing like weeds, and i was looking at rabbit/chicken pens, there fairly big and kinda cheap and look better then growtents.
And should be easy enough to modify for a tegu like replace iron bars with plexyglass or something. And build a wooden frame under it for substrate put lights in it. And it should be fairly easy to upgrade in the future ( like adding other sections to it)
Im findin it easyer to modify something then to build something from scratch
Now i get complete frame with working doors and stuff

Does anyone have any experience with this? Are there maybe problems with the kind of wood that is used normaly for those pens idk?
I live in holland so humidity is always 50%+ like 60-70% on average so that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 15, 2019)

I see no problem with it.

I'd do more research on types of wood or coat the inside with a tough paint or pond liner though for piece of mind.

I converted an old triple door wardrobe placed on its back for Aphas home

https://www.tegutalk.com/threads/whoop-whoop-finally-done-alphas-new-forever-home.19379/


----------



## Bram040 (Oct 15, 2019)

https://www.grootplezier.nl/kippenh...k-ariane-met-legnest-white-blue-213x102x145cm

Maybe something like this?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 15, 2019)

Would this be for indoor or outdoor living??


----------



## Bram040 (Oct 15, 2019)

Haha i will use them indoor. Ill Make a deep wooden box under it for the substrate and maybe modify the egg laying part of the pen (small box on the side) into some sort of pool for him maybe replace the steel wire screens for glass or plexiglass if humidity shows to be a problem


----------



## Bram040 (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh i saw they were made out of pine wood. 
Is that safe? Or should/can it be treated with something to make it safer?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 15, 2019)

I think I'd personally just put substrate in the actual house bit, maybe placing a board behind the bottom of the door so you can go deeper without pulling it all out every time you opened it. you can spot clean the main floor easily then and if its on carpet line it with something you can wipe.... I believe I read somewhere that pine is poisonous but don't quote me on that as I'm not 100%......... Like I said though paint with a good varnish over or lining it will prevent this.


----------



## bocacash (Oct 25, 2019)

If you are successful in using/converting one of the houses shown in your pix...I would not call it a Tegu house but, a Tegu PALACE !
Good luck and let us know your choice(s), progress, and final results !)


----------

